# Engaged!



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Sorry I have been MIA on SM... but since I have been apart of SM for so long... I had to share the good news with everyone here too! 

This past sunday my bf of almost 3 yrs proposed. I attached a pic of the ring...


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

:cheer: Congrats! That ring is beautiful!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

congrats!
Wow!!!! The ring is gorgeous!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

So happy for YOU!!! Congratulations!!! The ring is so nice!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

woo hoo!!! Congratulations!!! The ring is _gorgeous_!!! I"m so happy for the both of you!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Love your ring.
CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Woah! :w00t: Stacy this sounds serious!! 

I wish only the very BEST for you my friend. Congratulations!!!!!!

ummmm, the ring is beautiful, can we see the lucky guy too?...


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!! Beautiful ring!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Congrats!!! I'm sooo happy for you! And he did a great job in picking out that ring. It's stunning!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Congratulations!!! :celebrate - firewor

You must be over the moon! Your ring is SO beautiful and feminine! I love it! What a happy time for you...thank you for sharing your moment with us all. :cheer::sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Congratulations!!!! How exciting. Beautiful ring.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Congratulations! Your ring is beautiful!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Best wishes to you, Stacy! Your ring is beautiful, but then you know that! When's the big day?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations, Stacy!!!!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh CONGRATS!!!!:chili::chili:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Congrats!!! :chili::chili::chili: ANd what a gorgeous ring!!! :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I love your ring! It's beautiful...Congratulations! 
I bet you can't stop looking at it.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh what a beautiful ring!! Wishing you and your fiance a wonderful life together!!!!! Be sure to keep us updated on all the wedding plans!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations. Beautiful ring.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats Stacy! Your ring is very pretty!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Congratulations Stacy. I wish you a lifetime of happiness!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations, your ring is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Stacey!!! I was just thinking about you and little Kodie the other day since we hadn't heard about him in a while. It seems that you had GREAT news to share!!!! Your ring is beautiful - congrats congrats congrats!!!!!!:wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks everyone! I have a lot of planning to do now.. lol..


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Congrats on your engagement.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Woo hoo, what a beautiful ring...congratulations!! 




kodie said:


> Sorry I have been MIA on SM... but since I have been apart of SM for so long... I had to share the good news with everyone here too!
> 
> This past sunday my bf of almost 3 yrs proposed. I attached a pic of the ring...


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! What a gorgeous ring!


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

that's beautiful!!!!  congrats!


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

eek congrats!

i LOVE your ring... exactly what i'd want myself


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I already told you on FB....but I want to say it again...CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Your ring is stunning! Love the pave setting w/round stone. Truly beautiful!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations! The ring is beautiful!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WOHOOO  CONGRATULATIONS 

hugs
Kat


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Don't mean to hijack this thread...but I noticed you are from Brooklyn, NY. I was born and raised there and moved away when I was 21. I love your little Mets dress...where did you get that? Rocky is a boy..so I'd like him to have a boy team Diamondbacks now...but cannot find it.
She is so cute in that dress!



donnad said:


> Congratulations! The ring is beautiful!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

congrats !!! all the best to u , ur fiance n the fluffs! ur ring is exquisite!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Congratulations... your fiance picked a lovely ring!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Stacy, I'm thrilled for you, I have really missed you. How's Kodie and Kelsie doing?


----------

